# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Help! Внешняя обработка

## TataRus

Добрый день! Начала осваивать 1с совсем недавно и столкнулась с такой задачей: нужно написать внешнюю обработку, которая будет выводить в свою табличную часть из документа ПоступлениеНаРасчетныйСче  т договор контрагента в одну колонку и откуда именно взят договор в документе (из счета, реквизитов, табличной части документа) во второй колонке. Пустые документы не выводить. Создала форму с возможностью выбора нужного документа. Добавила на форму кнопку С генерировать, при нажатии на которую, будет осуществляться необходимый функционал. Как правильно задать команды, которые она должна выполнять?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Начала осваивать 1с совсем недавно и столкнулась с такой задачей: нужно написать внешнюю обработку, которая будет выводить в свою табличную часть из документа ПоступлениеНаРасчетныйСче  т договор контрагента в одну колонку и откуда именно взят договор в документе (из счета, реквизитов, табличной части документа) во второй колонке. Пустые документы не выводить. Создала форму с возможностью выбора нужного документа. Добавила на форму кнопку С генерировать, при нажатии на которую, будет осуществляться необходимый функционал. Как правильно задать команды, которые она должна выполнять?


http://forum-1c.ru/index.php?topic=7...5538#msg225538

----------

TataRus (02.11.2021)

----------

